# RBP coloring/food suggestions



## mniemann (Nov 3, 2003)

My 2 RBPs have been in their tank for 2 weeks now. They had bright red coloring for the first week + 4 days but now their coloring fades to silver then back again like every other day - ??? I have been feeding them beefheart and there are feeders swimming about that haven't been touched (pry too early for them to eat the feeders b/c they are still skittish). I have heard that shrimp is good for them - where can you get the right kind - (do you buy it live???) Thanks to anyone with some answers.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Feed them Krill.
Shrimps can get from the supermarket..


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

krill is good but pretty expensive(atleast up here it is)
i feed mine beefhearts or shrimp, and i add one or two colour-enhancing pellets


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Raw shrimp is the key to color enhancing...














!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

krill is great.







and cheap for me :laugh: good luck


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I feed Krill, shrimp, and Goldfish that I keep for a 2week minimum and stuff full of color enhancing flakes.

Kevin


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

what I do for my picky eaters is take a chunk of meat, or a conveniantly dead feeder and stuff it full of color enhancing pellets...works for me


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to feeding and nutrtion


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

if you go around to grocery stores ask if you can buy shrimp uncleaned(heads on) and all the goodies usaully you can get them for like 5or6 bucks a pound or less depending where you live a pound will last along time compared to goingto the lfs.4or5 bucks for like 24 frozen cubes of krill. but i keep some krill on hand for a treat! i feed my fish:worms,shrimp,krill,liver,goldfish,mininows and sometimes fish from the meat department at the store


----------

